# Anyone want to buy a northstar zook?



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Got one just sitting here all shiny. It's barely been used but needs small parts. It works good but needs new pin for tape advance gizmo and need new blade etc. stupid little things like that. I don't really want to part with it but it deserves a good home where it can be used. Let me know


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

How much?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm open to offers I suppose. Hadn't really thought of one lol


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

im right here in bc I would take it if the price is right :thumbup:


----------

